# Post Lamp Replacement or Repair



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)




----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Is it some cheap-o plastic thing? Or is it kind of expensive? Do they want the eagle on top?

Google "post lights." I just did it and saw about a dozen that would fit whatever bill you wanted. You probably won't be able to get individual decorative parts, especially without the manufacturer info. It looks like a 2" post, it'll be easy to find a replacement fixture.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

erics37 said:


> Is it some cheap-o plastic thing? Or is it kind of expensive? Do they want the eagle on top?
> 
> Google "post lights." I just did it and saw about a dozen that would fit whatever bill you wanted. You probably won't be able to get individual decorative parts, especially without the manufacturer info. It looks like a 2" post, it'll be easy to find a replacement fixture.


They said they didn't have to have the eagle, just something in black to match. It's not a plastic housing, other than the panels.

How did you get the pic. to post? I tried for over an hour with no luck.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Take some close ups and bring them to a lighting store, if you have one. 

I can't imagine that is cheap junk from the looks of that house.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> How did you get the pic. to post? I tried for over an hour with no luck.


Click on the







icon in a message box. Then paste the image URL in the pop up box. In your case it is: http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee379/LittleBill1/Post%20Light/013.jpg


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Little-Lectric said:


> How did you get the pic. to post? I tried for over an hour with no luck.


I invented the internet.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Speedy Petey said:


> Click on the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did that and they only thing that would show up was


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> For some reason I was unable to directly insert the picture, so you will have to use the link to see it, sorry.


Put the link inside the image tags.

[img]http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee379/LittleBill1/Post%20Light/013.jpg[/img]


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

erics37 said:


> I invented the internet.


And I PhotoShop everything you see one it. :whistling2:


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

480sparky said:


> And I PhotoShop everything you see one it. :whistling2:


Except Chuck Norris.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Put the link inside the image tags.
> 
> [img]http://i1224.photobucket.com/albums/ee379/LittleBill1/Post%20Light/013.jpg[/img]


Ok, I found out what I have to do. I can't use the "insert image" icon on the reply page tool bar. I have to just paste the URL from PhotoBucket directly in the message. I know I used to use that icon but can't now for some reason.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Little-Lectric said:


> Ok, I found out what I have to do. I can't use the "insert image" icon on the reply page tool bar. I have to just paste the URL from PhotoBucket directly in the message. I know I used to use that icon but can't now for some reason.


Just copy the link from PB that has the image tags included (the last one of the four), then just paste it here. The image won't show up until you either post or preview, but that's what I do.


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

480sparky said:


> Just copy the link from PB that has the image tags included (the last one of the four), then just paste it here. The image won't show up until you either post or preview, but that's what I do.


That's what I said I found out I had to do. Don't know why the image icon won't work, but it's just as easy to paste it directly.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

It's called a cupola.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

I just had to add a pole that looked like that, but the head was much bigger. 250W MH. Your lighting reps should help you find the part or replacement head to match others


----------



## A Little Short (Nov 11, 2010)

Hairbone said:


> I just had to add a pole that looked like that, but the head was much bigger. 250W MH. Your lighting reps should help you find the part or replacement head to match others


I checked with who normally is the "lighting experts" but they were no help. I even carried the head into their store. I've been looking online and can't find anything just like it, so I guess I'm going to have to get something that is some what similar.


----------

